# Look KG 461 QUESTIONS



## Bash

Hi everyone!

Looking at a possible purchase of a Look KG 461 frameset, so any feedback would be appreciated. Would prefer feedback from those who own this model or tested.

QUESTIONS:
1) Overall peformance (Climbing, Descending, Stability, Acceleration, Comfort)?
2) Will the KG 461 accept a 700 x 25c tire? I use michelin pro 2 700 x 25 and know on some Looks the seat tube is really close. This is my favorite tire.
3) Comparison to other Looks?
4) Any problems with integrated HS or head tube problems?

Thanks


----------



## hairscrambled

Bash said:


> QUESTIONS:
> 1) Overall peformance (Climbing, Descending, Stability, Acceleration, Comfort)?
> 2) Will the KG 461 accept a 700 x 25c tire? I use michelin pro 2 700 x 25 and know on some Looks the seat tube is really close. This is my favorite tire.
> 3) Comparison to other Looks?
> 4) Any problems with integrated HS or head tube problems?
> 
> Thanks


1) Climbs well. Stability is excellent. Acceleration is very good. Comfort is excellent.

2) Takes a 25mm tire with no problems. I have a brother with a 461 and he only uses 25s.

3) I have a 585 and a 461. The 461 is not as snappy or light but I ride it more. Go figure.

4) No problems.

Get it before they're gone. Have fun!


----------



## toonraid

I am a huge fan of the carbon tubes & alu lug look frames - best of both worlds in terms of performance and comfort for their price category so in my opinion unbeatable - I have a KG241 and like it so much that I spent a fortune dressing it up with Chris King, Look stem and seatpost, full record + fulcrum 3s .... need I say more, ahh I also have a new Credit Agricole 231 (looks too nice to build) and also built a 361 for a friend - you will not be disappointed.


----------



## jun1662

My KG461(jalabert version) is almost 5 years old, did a lot of upgrade in terms of components and wheelset and agree to the above post. Is it still available? Good luck!


----------



## are

The kg461 is a good bike. My only complaint is with the seatpost clamp; I don't think it's well designed. I have to really tighten the bolt to keep the seatpost from slipping. I wouldn't use a carbon seatpost with it.


----------



## locomotive1

I agree with ARE. Carbon posts on the 461 just don't work. Mine kept slipping and I finally got rid of it. I also broke the binder bolt ( cam type) once while trying to tighten it enough to preveny slippage. Other than that the 461 is a fine machine. 

Someone out there is making a type of anti-slip paste for carbon. I don't know if it would work on the seatpost application.


----------



## C-40

*no problem for me...*



locomotive1 said:


> I agree with ARE. Carbon posts on the 461 just don't work. Mine kept slipping and I finally got rid of it. I also broke the binder bolt ( cam type) once while trying to tighten it enough to preveny slippage. Other than that the 461 is a fine machine.
> 
> Someone out there is making a type of anti-slip paste for carbon. I don't know if it would work on the seatpost application.


Weight probably has something to do with seatpost slippage. I've had an FSA K-force carbon post on my 461 for several years and never had a problem with slippage, but I only weigh 135. I'd try Tacx asembly paste is that becomes a problem.


----------

